# Panasonic SA-AKX38 se apaga a los 5" de funcionamiento



## soydeboca7 (May 6, 2015)

Hola gente,tengo este equipo que se apaga a los 5" aprox. de estar en funcionamiento. El tema es que se apaga y ni siquiera queda en stand by, queda totalmente muerto, pero si le doy al botón Power enciende y luego se apaga y así sucesivamente. Lo primero que hice fue extraer el ic amplificador de audio, que es un TAS5624A ,y probar, pero sigue la falla.


----------



## Ratmayor (May 6, 2015)

Verificaste las tensiones de la fuente de poder?  otra cosa, los TAS tienen un circuito interno de auto diagnóstico, si no manda el "Ok" al micro, el equipo se apaga...


----------



## soydeboca7 (May 6, 2015)

El TAS es el ic amp de audio? Yo lo extraje para probar, pero antes cuando estaba colocado hacía lo mismo.


----------



## Ratmayor (May 6, 2015)

soydeboca7 dijo:


> El TAS es el ic amp de audio? Yo lo extraje para probar, pero antes cuando estaba colocado hacía lo mismo.


Por eso te comento que aún si el IC estaría bien, si lo quitas, el micro no recibe la señal de "Ok", el equipo se apaga...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2015)

Hiciste la prueba sin la tapa y con un ventilador ?


----------



## soydeboca7 (May 7, 2015)

Hice la prueba del ventilador,y efectivamente no se apaga.Lo unico que veo es que una resistencia se calienta demasiado para mi gusto,subo una foto donde marco cual es esa R.Saludos.

Les paso las mediciones en el conector que une la fuente con la placa main,también les aclaro lo que dice la serigrafia de la placa:
1 +Vdd: 37.8v
2 +Vdd: 37.8v
3 PGND: 0v
4 PGND: 0v
5 +3.9v: 5v
6 PROT: 0v(este pin pasa a 1.2v cuando el equipo se apaga)
7 SM-ID: 0.77v
8 NTC: 1.18v
9 SYNC: 1.65v
10 LOAD: 2.82v

El unico que veo fuera de lo normal es el pin 5,que en la serigrafia dice 3.9v y hay 5v presentes.


----------



## piojo (Sep 8, 2017)

Hola si a alguien le sirve aunque paso mucho tiempo , les cuento en éstos días reparé un equipo igual y la falla estaba en un pequeño  transistor , el (Q10 = MPS 751) de la fuente que estaba en corto entre emisor y colector, el mismo se encuentra un poco escondido y con  pegamento encima ,  pegado al disipador del regulador 7805 , saludos !


----------



## Aplasto (Oct 20, 2020)

Ya hice lo mismo cambiando el Q10 y el lm7805 y sigue el problema.


----------



## juanje (Oct 21, 2020)

Con mucha seguridad el problema lo tienes en la fuente de alimentacion conmutada , vete quitandole cargas a la fuente y quizas te arranque , si quitandole cargas sige muerta es que la fuente tiene algun problema , un condensador o una resistencia de alto valor esta abierta , saludos de Juanje.


----------



## tumbes (Ago 3, 2021)

Hola  .. buenas*,* tengo el mismo  problema *,* se apaga a los 5 segundos.
*L*a resistencia  que el compañero indica estaba  en cortocircuito.
*¿C*uál fue su solución*? G*racias.


----------

